# Need suggestion for Gaming/coding use Laptop with good display.



## rapusa (Aug 29, 2021)

1) What is your budget?
~ 90k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
   15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Casual Gaming ( planing to play The Witcher 3, Middle Earth Shadow of war, LOL  and few RTS games ),
Movies/TV shows ,
Coding (will need to run android emulator also, and multiple IDEs at the same time ).
basic photo editing. ( looking for display with good color output if available in my budget )

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
none

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell/HP (Ok with any brand with good after sale service in India)


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Screen resolution/Display = *1080p (Full HD) , best I can get in my budget. Color output and refresh rate must be good.*
    Battery back up  = normal (3-4hrs)
    Purchase place =  Online  Amazon/flipkart. Amazon is preferred choice as I am planning to buy in next HDFC bank offer available in amazon 
    Storage = 256 - 500 GB SSD (don't need more as I already have external disk)
    Processor = best I can get in my budget. ( minimum i5 intel level ?)
    RAM = 16 GB 
    OS = Windows 10 +
    GPU = not sure / no idea of current GPUs in laptops. Should be able to run most games in 1080p (HD) at high settings.
    Weight = up to 3kg is fine. ( don't care about weight )
    keyboard/mouse/webcam = Any basic level available in laptops (will use external keyboard and mouse most of time)
    Should support latest wifi bands, atleast one USB 3.0 or better port, HDMI port and LAN port.

I already have my desktop for gamming so if laptop with good GPU not available in my budget then I am ok to go for laptop without gamming capability. But should have good display and basic GPU to run HD media.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2021)

Since you already have a gaming desktop, why don't you consider a Macbook 14"? You will get storage like 256GB but for normal tasks and coding, Macbook is preferred by many.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 30, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/HP-15-6-inch-5-4600H-Windows-15-en0002AX/dp/B08CGGRHLH- 1 overall good laptop for gaming,good enough cooling


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 30, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-15-6-inch-5-4600H-Windows-15-en0002AX/dp/B08CGGRHLH- 1 overall good laptop for gaming,good enough cooling


if u want something light buy asus zephyrus g14 probably


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Since you already have a gaming desktop, why don't you consider a Macbook 14"? You will get storage like 256GB but for normal tasks and coding, Macbook is preferred by many.


I don't think 256GB would be enough for multiple IDEs and Android emulator (from SDK I presume). Plus macbooks are crap for gaming.


----------



## rapusa (Aug 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Since you already have a gaming desktop, why don't you consider a Macbook 14"? You will get storage like 256GB but for normal tasks and coding, Macbook is preferred by many.


Don't like MAC OS limitations. With windows I can use almost any application available and also gaming !



K_akash_i said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-15-6-inch-5-4600H-Windows-15-en0002AX/dp/B08CGGRHLH- 1 overall good laptop for gaming,good enough cooling


Thanks, this look good but only 8 gb RAM, at 80-90k laptop I am expecting at least 16 gb RAM.



SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think 256GB would be enough for multiple IDEs and Android emulator (from SDK I presume). Plus macbooks are crap for gaming.


Yes, more is always better. 256 GB is bare minimum requirement.
My current office laptop have 256 GB SSD and after installing multiple IDEs (including android SDK) there is still 60 GB free space left. I can get more free space if I remove my project files and clean downloads folder  I am not heavy user of android studio, so basic setup is all I mostly use.


While searching I found these laptops:

ASUS ROG Strix G15 Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti/144 Hz) - 80k (seems like its good enough for all my needs)

MSI GF65 Thin, Intel i7-10750H, 15.6" FHD (39.6 cm) IPS-Level 144Hz Panel Laptop (16GB/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10 Home/Nvidia GTX1660 Ti 6GB GDDR6/Black/1.86Kg) - 82k (Looks good on paper but worried about MSI After Sale Service as I have seen many bad reviews while checking on random websites.)

Victus by HP Ryzen 7 5800H 16.1-inch(40.9 cm) FHD Gaming Laptop (16GB RAM/512GB SSD/4GB RTX 3050Ti Graphics/Flicker Free Display/144Hz/Win 10/MS Office/Mica Silver/2.48 Kg) - 93k (Best display quality out of three, but not sure if this extra price worth it )

Checked GPU of these 3 laptops in below website and seems all 3 can handle most games at 1080p - 
www.notebookcheck.net/GeForce-RTX-3050-Ti-Laptop-GPU-vs-GeForce-GTX-1660-Ti-Mobile-vs-GeForce-GTX-1650-Ti-Mobile


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2021)

Could you tell what applications are limited in Apple?
256GB is enough for normal coding unless you are keeping massive datasets.
I suggested Macbook since you mentioned that you already own a gaming desktop.

Avoid MSI. Victus seem to have high temp issue, you can consider if you will use it in AC room.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 30, 2021)

> Thanks, this look good but only 8 gb RAM, at 80-90k laptop I am expecting at least 16 gb RAM.



You will always miss out on some feature one or the other anyways , why don't you consider adding a ram stick after you've received the laptop?


----------



## rapusa (Aug 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Could you tell what applications are limited in Apple?
> 256GB is enough for normal coding unless you are keeping massive datasets.
> I suggested Macbook since you mentioned that you already own a gaming desktop.
> 
> Avoid MSI. Victus seem to have high temp issue, you can consider if you will use it in AC room.


Well seems like limitation of games and price are the only major reasons that can actually stop you from going for MAC system nowadays, may be some specific application still not available in Mac but not that really matters to normal users. 

Mostly in AC room, at least while playing games. Does victus has heating issue during normal usage also ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2021)

rapusa said:


> nowadays, may be some specific application still not available in Mac but not that really matters to normal users.


In that case, why not go for much better linux or chromebooks (for general "consumer" usage)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2021)

Dont buy a 256 GB macbook for coding, I used to have one and macbooks generally outlive their equivalent lifetime of windows laptop in terms of performance for tasks like coding but storage becomes a huge issue after a couple of years.
IF you are going with mac, 512 gb is the min you should get, or get a windows machine with nvme slots. If coding, watching movies, and browsing is the only thing you plan to perform, then the new m1x macs would be just unbeatable, considering how good the m1 was. The battery life, screen and weight for the performance they deliver is very good, but know the limitations of ARM, not all apps are fully compatible yet.

For windows, I dont have a good recommendation, but you may go for 5800U/5600U if you favor lightweight laptops, that still have enough cpu power for coding. It would be cheaper + modular so you can upgrade SSD when you need. (make sure you buy a laptop with 2 nvme slots)

PS: good to see you again rapusa on the forums


----------



## rapusa (Aug 30, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> In that case, why not go for much better linux or chromebooks (for general "consumer" usage)?


Because I want gaming also and feel more comfortable in Windows for my daily usage. My desktop is dual boot linux (ubuntu) + windows, so I use linux for most of development/coding stuff and windows for all other matters including games. I will also add linux in my laptop for dual boot latter. (may be after expiry of warranty period. )

At the time of first post I thought GPUs in laptops will not be good enough for HD gaming or will be too expensive, that is the only reason I request for non gaming laptop suggestion also. But in terms of OS, I am sure that I need Windows only.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2021)

Whatever application you use, just check on the official website if they have support for Mac. If no then no use of buying macbook. Macbooks are not for gaming but few games does run, like CSGO. Choice is upto you. Linux is another good option for dev work. Windows will be always be last option in this category as of now.
During normal usage Victus doesn't heat up. Refer this post and other posts from OP to get more info on Victus.

-------
Editing after above post.
If you are already planning on dual booting with Linux and considering gaming laptop then better to go Windows laptop.


----------



## rapusa (Aug 31, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> For windows, I dont have a good recommendation, but you may go for 5800U/5600U if you favor lightweight laptops, that still have enough cpu power for coding. It would be cheaper + modular so you can upgrade SSD when you need. (make sure you buy a laptop with 2 nvme slots)
> 
> PS: good to see you again rapusa on the forums


5800H in victus laptop, is it better or should I look for U version ? BTW I am also observing M1 chip reviews, maybe I will buy mac mini when M1.2 or M2 comes up if they keep similar pricing.


TheSloth said:


> During normal usage Victus doesn't heat up. Refer this post and other posts from OP to get more info on Victus.


Thanks, I will check that post also.

Any review on ASUS ROG Strix G15 ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2021)

So, if you want a good display, HP Victus with 3050Ti seems good as it has a 144Hz IPS panel with 100% sRGB coverage. The Asus G15/G17 have a 70% sRGB panel + higher price.
*www.amazon.in/HP-16-1-inch-Graphics-Flicker-16-e0078AX/dp/B098QB5VW3/

RTX 3050Ti hits its 4GB VRAM limitation in some games at ultra settings, but lowering the graphics removes the VRAM bottleneck. Nvidia should have put 6GB VRAM but likely they wanted people to jump to 3060 instead. 3050Ti performs similar to 80W 1660Ti/2060 where its not VRAM limited, so a good GPU indeed.

HP Victus does run hot at full CPU load though (like ramps up to 100C then throttles), so you might have to invest in a cooling pad like Deepcool Multicore X6 (i use it for my m15). R7 5800H is the most powerful CPU under 1 lakh on Win10 laptops. Buy an extended warranty if you can. 

Look into putting CPU power limit using Throttlestop maybe to keep CPU power draw in check. Like my laptop can cross 95C easily on cooling pad with 35W CPU draw, will then throttle down. So I keep it at 30W to begin with, hence no thermal throttling as it rarely hits 90C+ on games.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> R7 5800H is the most powerful CPU under 1 lakh on Win10 laptops. Buy an extended warranty if you can.


just curious, is there laptops available with linux or DOS with better hardware ? I can install windows / linux on my own so no point of paying extra for window os.

I am not planing to play games in ultra settings, as long as this GPU can handle 1080p at high settings smoothly then no issue for me. But for victus, heating issue reported in another post and screen quality issues is real concern.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2021)

Some vendors give you the option to buy with DOS, but these options are fast dissapearing. The laptop I bought recently had this option, but a few weeks onwards, that option just dissapeared.

I think for casual gaming victus is more than fine. Not sure if there are any better options at this price, perhaps the omen laptops are better.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 1, 2021)

rapusa said:


> just curious, is there laptops available with linux or DOS with better hardware ? I can install windows / linux on my own so no point of paying extra for window os.
> 
> I am not planing to play games in ultra settings, as long as this GPU can handle 1080p at high settings smoothly then no issue for me. But for victus, heating issue reported in another post and screen quality issues is real concern.


Not much DOS options on gaming laptops.

I don't think Victus has screen quality issues, its a good panel, but has screen wobble issue. Some say the issue is overblown. Victus' build quality isn't as good as Omen, nor are the thermals. IMO they should have reduced the price a bit & put R5 5600H, as R5 is enough for gamers.

Look more into controlling the CPU, basically AMD mobile CPU's power & freq limits. For Intel laptop CPUs, I know how, but not for AMD.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 1, 2021)

U can buy omen with 1660ti and  4600h ,it will come around 85 to 90k ,performs same as 3050, really good thermals.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 1, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> U can buy omen with 1660ti and  4600h ,it will come around 85 to 90k ,performs same as 3050, really good thermals.


Yes, but poor, 65% sRGB panel vs 100% sRGB panel on Victus.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, but poor, 65% sRGB panel vs 100% sRGB panel on Victus.


yea the display is at a disadvantage,but victus seems like a baby told to lift 100kgs (it has top specs but its thermals will effect its longevity)


----------



## rapusa (Sep 2, 2021)

So far Victus seems like best I can get in my budget. As for heating issue, If I play games while AC on in room then no issue I think. I hope no need of AC while normal usage and coding work on victus. My main concern with victus is its screen quality, I have seen video review in amazon where screen is shaking under max speed ceiling fan.

my local trusted vendor gave one offer:

HP Pavilion Gaming 15-EC2076AX at 88.5k INR (all reviews in flipkart and amazon looks good, no build quality issue or heating issue reported yet)

He will share more tomorrow as I asked for 6gb GPU variants. But rtx 3050 also looks good in above laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2021)

rapusa said:


> So far Victus seems like best I can get in my budget. As for heating issue, If I play games while AC on in room then no issue I think. I hope no need of AC while normal usage and coding work on victus. My main concern with victus is its screen quality, I have seen video review in amazon where screen is shaking under max speed ceiling fan.
> 
> my local trusted vendor gave one offer:
> 
> ...


Pavilion Gaming is inferior to Victus IMO. Pavilion Gaming was fine for 50W GPUs like 1650, so maybe they are not using an 80W 3050 as well, not sure. Victus is using the full 80W for 3050/3050Ti apparently & 80-100W for RTX 3060. So, I'll still recommend 3050Ti Victus over Pavilion Gaming. Using a good cooling pad or raising back of laptop by like 2-3cm will help with airflow for better cooling, both methods improve thermals noticeably for my m15.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Pavilion Gaming was fine for 50W GPUs like 1650, so maybe they are not using an 80W 3050 as well, not sure.


What can stop this Pavilion model (HP Pavilion Gaming 15-EC2076AX ) from using 80W 3050 at full capacity ? This model is not using weak CPU that can bottleneck  3050 GPU so what else is there ? 

Victus seems best option atm in my budget but if I target 3060 or 1660ti 6 gb GPU, how much increase in my budget is required and is it really worth it considering I will not play games in ultra settings anyway ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2021)

rapusa said:


> What can stop this Pavilion model (HP Pavilion Gaming 15-EC2076AX ) from using 80W 3050 at full capacity ? This model is not using weak CPU that can bottleneck  3050 GPU so what else is there ?
> 
> Victus seems best option atm in my budget but if I target 3060 or 1660ti 6 gb GPU, how much increase in my budget is required and is it really worth it considering I will not play games in ultra settings anyway ?


Likely the heatsink can't cool down 80W dGPUs at full load along with CPU. So HP will likely keep it at 50 or 60W, IDK.

Asus TUF A15 was infamous for being too hot with 80W 1660Ti or 2060 but was fine with 50W 1650/1650Ti.

HP Omen with R5 + 1660Ti is under 85k but has a 60Hz 70% sRGB panel, if you can get external monitor, then no issues.


----------



## rapusa (Sep 3, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Likely the heatsink can't cool down 80W dGPUs at full load along with CPU. So HP will likely keep it at 50 or 60W, IDK.


Is there any way to confirm this ? This laptop is very close to Victus and also available with discount so that deal looks very tempting. 

If you are talking about TGP then I found below values based on reviews at online stores:
Victus  3050ti = 75W (so my guess is even victus can't use this GPU at full power, and no idea how much this 5w really worth)
Omen 1660ti = 80w
HP Pavilion 3050 = 60W

Anyway, I will stick with Victus. For me Ryzen 7 of victus is more useful compared to 2 GB extra in GPU of Omen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2021)

thesunnypurohit said:


> Best Laptop For Programming – Top Choices


Reported for spam


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 16, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Reported for spam


this guy was pankaj yesterday.same content


----------

